# 2013 wusv



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Trying to find results. I went to event website and the link was basically a bunch of programming code. I don't use Twitter but did not find results on that link either. Facebook page had no info either. WTF!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> Trying to find results. I went to event website and the link was basically a bunch of programming code. I don't use Twitter but did not find results on that link either. Facebook page had no info either. WTF!


You might try a time machine. The trial is next week. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Ha ha!!!! OK! That 'splains it. Geez do I feel stupid. I better go train my dogs while I have a few brain cells left!!!!


----------



## Charles Snyder (Feb 12, 2011)

That geekese is an error message generated by a bug in their database queries for competitor results. Hopefully, they can get that fixed in the next couple of days.


----------

